# A606.2 and A600.2



## Rockhound (Oct 12, 2012)

I found an A600.2 and an A606.2 locally, what are they worth, fully functional and 7 out of 10 cosmetically? Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Rockhound (Oct 12, 2012)

The guy wants 600.00 for the pair is that a decent deal?


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

avg deal

606 go for $400 ish a600.2 around $200


----------

